# My new Ray and a couple others.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the teacup ray all settled into her new tank.

































and a couple of her tank mates,
























thanks for looking.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow nice! how big is that flagtail?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> wow nice! how big is that flagtail?


he is easily 14"+


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

look a little on the fat side,or spoiled,good job..chillin


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice ray! Now start fattening him up!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They all look very nice.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Adrian!!
Lovin' the "pancake" fish lol
Cheers!!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice ray, as well as the others. That flagtail is definitely one of the bigger I've seen, makes that PB look small


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice shots man [email protected]!

fish all look happy and heathly ...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one...
they are all happy and fat.
when i got the Ray you could see the little hip bones by her tail.
but she is eating like a little pig on black worms now.
hip bones are gone and always has a full stomach.
and always finding little curly black poops in the tank..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that ray looks familiar...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> that ray looks familiar...


rumor has it she should.....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice ray. I have always liked them


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I wish there was Ray's that only grew to 6". LOL*


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

The teacup is lookin' good 
& Nice pbass!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

huge FF. looking good!


----------

